# Starting a Business



## jamesmfox (Mar 27, 2014)

I am wanting to start my own business. It would be strictly roofing (metal/shingle) and only residential. My first problem would be who/where I would get my business license to do construction in Mississippi. 2nd I don't know how much I should charge the Homeowner/pay my workers. I was thinking $40/# for workers would be fair, or would it be better to pay by the Hour?. But how much should I charge the Homeowner?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I think you need to rethink starting a business. How are you going to run a business if you can't price a job, or know how much to pay your workers. Go work for someone start from the ground up and learn that way.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you have any experience roofing? If not, don't start.


----------



## JakeD (Mar 30, 2014)

go get a job working for a local roofer for a while. Bend his ear and get those questions asked. Then you will know all about equipment, labor, materials, and at least have an idea of what to do before you go learning by trial and error.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

First of all go gain some knowledge & experience as a roofer,then you will automatically get answers to your ques...


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

hmmm, dont know where to get a license, what to charge, dont think this is the business for you.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

jamesmfox said:


> I am wanting to start my own business. It would be strictly roofing (metal/shingle) and only residential. My first problem would be who/where I would get my business license to do construction in Mississippi. 2nd I don't know how much I should charge the Homeowner/pay my workers. I was thinking $40/# for workers would be fair, or would it be better to pay by the Hour?. But how much should I charge the Homeowner?




Wow. Just. Wow. 

Are you serious? Or are you trolling?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

hey dont quit your day job. but really are you serious.


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

I would suggest doing some more research before jumping in but you are going to need to get a business license and a license from the municipality but check for your area just to make sure. When bidding a job for a small company just stick to 50/50. 50% parts cost and 50% labor costs. I would suggest paying workers by the hour if you are working with them. You can pay by the Square but usually only bigger companys do that. Good luck with you roofing company.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## CHRC (Apr 27, 2015)

I would suggest working for a company as a salesman first.

www.circlehroofing.com


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't start a business yet... Get some experience working for a local roofing company. Try to help them with everything possible. Then... in about 3 - 5 years, start something yourself. Otherwise, you are going to fail.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Negativity Is Always Part Of Taking A Chance & Starting A Business*

When you first think about starting your own business you will get people giving you all kinds of negativity about why you should not start you own business.

The fact is you have made a decision to start your own business and all I can say is "good for you" each one of these roofing business owners made a decision at some point to start their own business, and when I first started I didn't know anything about Roofing either, I just read the shingle package and decided to be a roofer.

Let's face it that was back in 1984 but nothing has really changed about how you install roofing shingles, only that we used mostly three tabs then, but now we use architectural shingles and they are (Easier To Install).

Basic Rate That I Use Is: 1/3 materials, 1/2 labor and 1/3 profit

Just do a bunch of research in your local state, get some insurance, A license and sell the jobs and then hire some local roofing subcontractors if you don't know how to do the work yourself.

Overtime you'll learn everything you need about roofing, work on a couple jobs while they're in progress and learn from the experience guys around you.

Every time you hire someone new you'll learn something new from each one of them, the most important thing is marketing your business, making the sales and then hiring people to do the work for you… Make money off the backs of others :thumbup:


Good luck with your roofing venture…


----------



## peakroofing (Jan 17, 2016)

Be careful, my friend. Roofing can be a great business, but it isn't something you want to just jump into blind. The consequences for messing up can be huge! It sounds like you need to do more research on your own before jumping into this.


----------



## davidm (Feb 3, 2016)

Be careful, patient and prepared to work 15+ hours a day.

Don't give up when you hit a first bump. When you figure out your licenses, the most difficult thing will be finding a quality workers and make your phone ring more often

www.ah-contractinggroup.com


----------

